# teaser



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

more pictures soon


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

few hours later


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes!!!


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Finally!*

We officially have a Neo Pro on the board!
Looks great, what are your build plans?


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

mriddle said:


> We officially have a Neo Pro on the board!
> Looks great, what are your build plans?


More or less I have already built it 

REcord TTC hiddenset
Record 11s Ergo
Record 11s cranks
Super Record BB cups
Super Record FD
Record RD
Super Record skeleton
Chorus chain
Chorus 12-27 11s sprockets
Deda Zero 100 stem
Deda Newton Anatomic bars
Campagnolo Scirocco wheels (old model)
Hutchinson Intensive tires
Prologo Choice MAX saddle
Look keo classic pedals

- now I see I should get all black SR RD, Record one is the only silver polished part on the bike...probably will replace it
- plan to put eurus or neutron wheels in the future, but scirocco will do for now
- besides Look pedals Hutchinson tires are the only non italian part on the bike...next tires will be veloflex
- I didn't decide on the saddle yet...have two new saddles, Prologo Choice MAX and Selle Italia Flite Ti. Will put the one my arse favors, for now Prologo is on.


----------



## Nitemare (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi Ante,
VERY NICE!!! 

Will undoubtly look superb when built!!

Nitemare :thumbsup:


----------

